

Review my project: www.tellaround.com - cracoucax

Tell Around allows you to tweet people around a given geographic location (generally your current location).<p>It finds people around the point you gave either via Twitter, Foursquare or Gowalla, and sends them a twitter @reply with your message (using your twitter account). You can either send your message through the website, or by sending a geolocalized tweet to @tellaround.
======
cracoucax
clickable url : <http://www.tellaround.com>

